# Conroe Bulkhead Bite



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't had a good day shallow yet. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Kind of slow no big bunches of shad yet. Picked up a dozen last Sunday, anytime now they will be here.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

firedog said:


> Kind of slow no big bunches of shad yet. Picked up a dozen last Sunday, anytime now they will be here.


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't been since the tournament last year, but I'm going to give it about two weeks then I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr. Whiskers said:


> I haven't had a good day shallow yet. How's everyone else doing?


You know my answer already. lol I think the next good warm up will do it.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We decided 2 weekends ago to just wait for at least 3 weeks before trying again LOL.

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going at 0-dark-thirty tomorrow. Going to try some main lake bulkheads and possibly Stewart Creek. Will let ya know how I do.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

How'd it go ******?

Thanks,
T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

So yesterday was a lot of fun but the bulkhead bite was a bit slow. I fished with my brother-in-law and we got to the lake at 6:30. Didn't know April Plaza doesn't open the gate until 7:00. Some technical difficulties kept us from getting to our spot until 7:45. Water temp was 68 degrees had some shad on the bulkhead and dead ones on top (good sign). We got many hits in the first hour but only put 3 in the boat. By 2:00 my partner wanted to leave so I gave him the 8 fish we caught then my son met me around 3:00 and we put a dozen blue cats in the boat between jugs and drifting. I think we would have caught more on the bulkheads if we got there earlier. Water temp was 71 degrees when we left at sunset. IMO the bite will crank up this weekend. I base this on day length and not water temperature. Shad were all full of eggs. 

On another not, on the east side of the lake there were over 100 dead channel cats floating in the water looked to be 2-3 days dead. All were 12-14 inches with no marks/injuries/ holes in the mouth from hooks. No idea what killed them.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thanks, and dead cats*

Thanks ******! Yes, 2 weekends ago we saw several dead catfish in coves out of April Sound subdivision! We may have only seen 8 or 10, but they were in only 3 coves. Same size as yours. Wondered what had killed them. Everyone fertilizing their yards? Not sure. Sounds like it's getting worse.

Thanks again for the info on shad and the bite. Will be going Sat morning most likely, fishing West side from Bentwater to Walden to April Sound (in that order). Will report how we do!

Thanks,
T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I noticed all the dead fish myself but 1 was about a 20 lb blue.


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was there Tuesday night. Caught 8 nice size channels, but it was slow. Also noticed some dead catfish floating all around 14 to 18 inches. Anybody no why there r dead catfish floating ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr62 (Oct 19, 2015)

No clue, I saw several today also. look like they've been dead a couple days.


----------



## Buster Brown (Mar 17, 2015)

Dead fish been floating since Monday at least. Sure would like to know why.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't go today or tomorrow because I have some commitments at Montgomery County Fair. I might go Sunday. Hope somebody posts a report before Sunday.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry for the late report ******. We fished Sat morning from 6:30 till 11am. We started close to the house in the main lake houses at the mouth of Atkins creek. Shad were all over the bulkhead, but the catfish were not. Caught one on a 100yd stretch of bulkhead. Moved to just south of the 1097 bridge on the west side (Bentwater homes). Would catch one every 100yds, until we had 3, and moved to the back of the creek (between Walden and Bentwater). No shad in this creek on the bulkhead, but they were thick on the wall at Walden CC. No cats though. Moved to the east side behind the island on the bulkhead. Caught 2 more in a 200yd stretch. Moved around that point to the big creek before the dam and caught nothing for 30 min. Caught 6 cats total. On a good (weird) note, my cousin's wife caught a dang near 9lb bass on a dead shad fished under a cork. She was about to pop with eggs! We let her swim to spawn and keep those genetics in the lake. Water temp was running 67. I think it's still too cold yet. Hopefully after this next weather system, it will be better next weekend on the bulkhead!

T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

tpool said:


> Sorry for the late report ******. We fished Sat morning from 6:30 till 11am. We started close to the house in the main lake houses at the mouth of Atkins creek. Shad were all over the bulkhead, but the catfish were not. Caught one on a 100yd stretch of bulkhead. Moved to just south of the 1097 bridge on the west side (Bentwater homes). Would catch one every 100yds, until we had 3, and moved to the back of the creek (between Walden and Bentwater). No shad in this creek on the bulkhead, but they were thick on the wall at Walden CC. No cats though. Moved to the east side behind the island on the bulkhead. Caught 2 more in a 200yd stretch. Moved around that point to the big creek before the dam and caught nothing for 30 min. Caught 6 cats total. On a good (weird) note, my cousin's wife caught a dang near 9lb bass on a dead shad fished under a cork. She was about to pop with eggs! We let her swim to spawn and keep those genetics in the lake. Water temp was running 67. I think it's still too cold yet. Hopefully after this next weather system, it will be better next weekend on the bulkhead!
> 
> T-Bone (tpool)


Good report. Thank you


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I went yesterday on the south end near April Plaza. No cats on the bulkhead but we caught 38 blues on jugs and drifting.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

We got on them early this morning found an eddy in about 7 feet of water we left them biting ended up with 29 in 1-1/2 hours had to go to work! But it's almost there probably tommorw afternoon when water chills out itll be on like popcorn I bet!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry typo 19 not 29


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reports guys! I Will report after Saturday.

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

****** said:


> I went yesterday on the south end near April Plaza. No cats on the bulkhead but we caught 38 blues on jugs and drifting.


******, what kind of bottom or structure should I look for if I wanted to try my hand at jug fishing ? I've never even attempted it, but I'm seriously considering running out to grab some stuff to build me a handful. I'm taking my son out for his first trip this year tomorrow morning since we finally have a break in his sports schedule and if they aren't up shallow where I normally can go find them easily I may have to switch gears for him.

Mike


----------

